
A marketplace for music teachers and students - edward8628
My name is Feng Liu from Acho, www.acho.io, a early stage startup in Sunnyvale CA. We created a marketplace that connects music teachers to people who want to learn music.<p>Unlike other sites, we focus only on music lessons and it&#x27;s entirely free as we build up our community. Eventually we plan to include other features, such as handling payments and scheduling.<p>We are in the very early stage and are looking for our first 50 or 100 music teachers as our early adopters. Anyone who wants to give private lessons, has a music degree, or is a musician should signup and create a profile on our website.<p>If you have any suggestion, feel free to leave a comment below or email me at fliu@acho.io Thanks.<p>www.acho.io
www.acho.io&#x2F;join (teacher sign up)
======
DrScump
While you still can edit this submittal title, I suggest you precede it with
"Show HN: ".

Otherwise:

1) Are those real-participant photos? If so, did they consent to having their
photo on the front page? I'd leave individual details to after the user drills
down to the individual's page, if at all. When choosing a music instructor,
appearance should not be an important factor.

2) If putting a mailing address like that (I would move that to a Contact Us
page), include the zipcode (94086). That looks like a residential block,
though. There could be an arcane Sunnyvale business license requirement for
what you are doing, so you might consider a separate mailing address instead,
like a PO Box or private mailbox. Pro tip: for a PO Box, go to Santa Clara on
Kiely -- it's a faster trip than Sunnyvale 94086.

3) The Search / Review / Contact elements look like they should be clickable.
If those are just stubs, maybe put a rollover message there saying that.

4) I really like that violinists picture, but I'd shift the cropping to center
the subjects better.

~~~
edward8628
Since this is my 1st post on hacker news and new user, could you tell me what
is "Show HN"? Yes, I still can edit the post.

1\. sorry, those photos on home page are not real participant but those photos
are ok to use. 2\. the address on home page is a business address 3\. yes,
they are clickable 4\. yes, good idea

